# OK...For All You Redhawk Lovers Out There!!



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Sturm Ruger, to me, makes some of the best looking revolvers in the industry. I own 4 of them and two are Redhawks. In my opinion, the Redhawks are the crowning glory to their revolver line. I don't particularly care for the Super Redhawks though. It looks like they took a massive frame and stuck a broomhandle in the end for a barrel. I must admit I see some appeal in the new Alaskan, simply because the barrel does not protrude past the end of the frame. But the other day while wandering through the Ruger Forum I came across this and all other revolvers no longer interest me. This guy took a lightly engraved stainless Redhawk, with a 14.5" (at least that is what it looks like) barrel that has been shortened to 4". If that is not enough he re-worked the grip to make it round butt style and made custom grips to fit it. I have to tell you, I am amazed that a gun, I think is one of the best looking designs to begin with, can be made to look this good. And to think....this is a used gunshow find costing around the $500.00 range. I would be proud to carry thid revolver in the field, with or without the engraving.
Before modifications









After modifications


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

That is beatuiful. Some people don't like engraved guns, but to me it gives them that personal, one of a kind touch, that can be handed down to your children and grandchildren, and be something that they will be proud of.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

I say it looked better in long barrel form.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I posted once before on this revolver and I don't know what happen to it. So I'll do it again. That Redhawk is a beauty. It don't get no better than this baby. I wouldn't know how to act with a revolver that nice, it's a work of art. Take good care of her and good luck.


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yup. She's a beauty. I much prefer the shortened version (for looks if not for shooting). I can't believe anyone could actually have sold this!


----------

